# Retirement plaque



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

My first design for my retiring brother in law. Done in 1 inch thick oak 16x11. Had help from John my coach. Thanks


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Forgot to hit the add pics button


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks really nice Mark . I'm sure happy to see your up and running . Looks like you have the hang of it already


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks terrific. He will be a very happy man. What bit(s) did you use?


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

1/8 mill for the star and 30 degree vcarve for letters
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

John helped me with the star and how to use the scissors to cut vetrix points. I can't wait for him to come to Florida so my wife and I can take him out to dinner. He is great to talk to on the phone and bounce idea's off of.
Mark


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Florida,, dang.. I am going to have to get me some of that.. Nice first piece, hope you enjoyed..


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great job Mark. He is really going to appreciate your work.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nicely done Mark. I'm sure your bro-in-law will really appreciate it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

He's off and running................ broke a couple bits, generated a little saw dust, made food for the fire pit that he's going to get, learned a little about wood, learned patience painting and staining, called his computer names - then made nice with said computer, discovered machines can have malfunctions, and found hope, disappointment, frustration, new found abilities, and satisfaction all in one week long experience. And your wife is still speaking to you. I think you're on track, Mark! Just keep plugging along one step at a time.

Got to go to Florida, Alaska, Kansas, Texas, and wherever the next Vectric meeting is. Gonna have to go back to work to afford all this.

HJ


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Florida,, dang.. I am going to have to get me some of that..



Scott,

Florida in February or March in exchange for a few lessons and advice.

You could be on to something.

HJ


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice job, Mark. Gonna be fun watching the results of your learning curve. (Can't wait to start mine) Artie


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

John forgot to remention I learned about clamps. This learning curve has been great. I can't wait to give the plaque to my b i law tomorrow night at dinner. I am already planning stuff as my wife calls it just to watch the machine work and to learn aspire. Once I get comfortable with a processing 2 d i am going to explore more 3d. Once again anyone coming to Ft Myers Florida dinner is on me.
Mark


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Nicely done. Great tribute.


----------

